# need red foot female and three toed box turtle male



## ratty32 (Aug 18, 2009)

I've got a horney male red-foot 9" long that needs a lady.

I've also got a female 4" three-toed box turtle that needs a man.

Anyone knows of where I can get one? I've tried some of the online shops and when I call them they say that they do not have.

Ratty


----------



## terryo (Aug 18, 2009)

Try Kingsnake classified.. they have everything.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi Ratty: Where are you located?

Yvonne


----------

